# How can you tell the difference between fin rot and fin nipping?



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

My betta Ichigo has gotten over a case of fin rot where his fins were falling off in chunks a couple of months ago...Finally his tail grew back, and he has a very long full tail...but today I noticed it is shredded at the ends. I was wondering if he could be fin nipping...they look shredded rather then big chunks falling off or fins being worn away. No brown tips on his fins, and it is only in one section on the caudal fin that is shredded looking (near the middle) 

I have no plastic plants...
I have 2 silk plants and one live plant
2.5 Gallon tank
no filter
I have a heater but it's not on due to a consistent temperature. I will be turning it on soon because it will get cold at night now
I change half of the water each week (sometimes mores then once a week)
no other fish in the tank


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think one of mine is a tail bitter also. I could never catch him in the act but this morning i saw him swimming around and it looked like he was trying to nip it. I clean my 2.5G's twice a week 100%. I would try some salt bathes and cleaning his tank at least twice a week.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

1) Tailbiting happens super fast
2) It just eats up the tail with no sign of other symptoms
3) If your water quality is good, it's probably biting, not rot.
4) If it looks shredded (between the rays) it's probably tailbiting.

If you have a light in the tank, keep it off for now. In all the cases of tailbiting I've seen, lighting has got to be the number 1 stressor. Also, make sure the tank is not near any TVs, stereos, etc.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Oh okay thanks bettafish I'll try some salt baths to prevent infections 

and thanks Kelly that was really good info, I think form what you said it's prob tail biting, it happened over night almost. I do frequent close health checks on my fish in the morning and before bed. He was fine before bed and had the damage early this morning. It was drastic and sudden. 

I don't have a light because it was only a cheap little 2.5 gallon tank...but I was wondering if having a female beside his tank is bothering him. Has anyone heard of this? Perhaps he is bothered by her presence or is frustrated because he cannot get to her? That's the only stressor I can think of. He is on a stand close to my computer but I always listen to my music with my head phones to avoid annoying my downstairs neighbours. Hrmmmm I'll try to figure out what is buggin him

Thanks guys!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Some people find that putting a female next to them distracts them enough where they won't even think about bitting their tails. I've also heard that sometimes they get really stressed out when they're with other fish, so I removed my guy from the tank and now he's by himself.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Hrm that's good to know actually, perhaps I will remove my female from his view and see what happens. Maybe her presence could be annoying him rather then calming him. My other males have never had a problem with females close to their tank, but I guess every fish is different 

thanks again!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Definitely see what happens. My guy practically ate his tail off from seeing his reflection when the tank light hit the glass at an odd angle. This was in addition to blowing his fins.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

really wow, I didn't know they could come about this behavior over such random things. How did you get him to stop Kelly?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to leave the tank lights off :'(

Which really sucks because it's a planted tank... I'm still working on how I'm going to work around the whole no-light issue...

But he healed up pretty good!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

that's good! to bad about the lights though :-( but perhaps your plant will get enough natural light to sustain them


----------

